# (warning - TMI alert) - Spontaneous Orgasm while asleep



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am worried.... although ordinarily I would prob enjoy this experience... at this moment I am worried about it...

I am 10 wks pregnant, and have had at least 9 of these.. waking up at the "crux" and tried to stop the sensations as I have been told that orgasms make the womb contract and could cause miscarriage..... thats was why we were told that we should not have sex with in the danger period of 12 weeks....

but I am doing nothing to bring these on.. and am worried that they may cause something horrible to happen..

please help!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

there isn't a lot you can do about it, this happpens to some people in early pregnancy, it shouldn't cause any harm, in fact some studies suggest, it can help maintain pregnancy aa it increases the blood supply to the uterus,

don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

